# "The north streets"



## LaRue

can anyone help me translate "the north streets"

thanks much


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the Romanian forum.

Any context?

If it's streets from the northern part of a city (as your other threads seem to point), I might say "străzile din nord" or "străzile din nordul oraşului" (oraş = town).

It would help if you gave us a sample sentence (how would you like to use this?)


----------



## LaRue

i would like to say: the north streets of London.
does that help you at all?
thanks.


----------



## Trisia

Is there a way I could get a complete sentence out of you?  Oh well, it'll have to do.

I'd say "străzile din nordul Londrei."


----------



## LaRue

i know i'm terrible aren't i?  ok the complete sentence is: 
I meeting someone who lives in the north streets of London.
thankyou so much for your help!


----------



## OldAvatar

„living on the streets” is generally used to refer to homeless or gangs. So, I wouldn't advice to use that in Romanian, though, I guess it is a similar situation in English.
The recommended translation would be:
_Am întâlnit (I met) pe cineva care locuieşte în nordul Londrei._
PS: I meeting doesn't make much sense.


----------



## LaRue

sorry i was supposed to say _i am meeting_ 
and i mean that their house is in a street in the north of london.
=)


----------



## OldAvatar

Then, it is:
_Mă întâlnesc cu cineva care locuieşte în nordul Londrei_.

Best regards,
OA


----------



## LaRue

thankyou!!


----------

